# “Chris-a-Palooza”



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*"Chris-a-Palooza"*​ *The Capt. Chris Phillips Fly Fishing Festival*​ ​ Over the last thirty years, Capt. Chris Phillips has become one of the most beloved members of the Texas fly-fishing community. For those of you who might not know Chris, he was one of the first anglers to chase the saltwater fishes of Texas with a fly rod, and he has been introducing new anglers to the sport of fly fishing for longer than many of us can remember. Chris is a past president of the Texas Fly Fishers, and he has been guiding fly anglers on the waters of Galveston Bay for well over a decade. ​ ​ Even if you are not a member of the fly fishing community, chances are you have crossed paths with Chris at Fishing Tackle Unlimited, where he works when he is not on the water. Chris has helped many an angler select the right tackle for his or her next big adventure, and he always has been available to share his knowledge and experiences with those wanting to learn. His passion and generosity are matched by few.​ ​ Not too long ago, Chris was diagnosed with a large brain tumor. He has found care at the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston, and he will undergo surgery on February 11th. The potential complications of his surgery are significant, and his recovery time likely will be lengthy. ​ ​ We ask you to join us in helping Chris through this difficult time.​ ​ A fundraising event is being held by his friends and colleagues to provide financial relief for our favorite Captain. There will be casting demonstrations, fun contests, fantastic auction items, and lots of good cheer. A "Who's Who" of Texas fishing will be in attendance.​ ​ The event will be held on March 30th from 1:00 PM until 5:00 PM at Blanco's on West Alabama in Houston, TX.​ ​ On behalf of Chris and his many friends - Thank you.​ We look forward to seeing you there.​ ​ ​ For more information, please contact:​ ​ Andy Packmore​ Fishing Tackle Unlimited​ 281.481.6838​ [email protected]​ ​ Dave Hayward​ Orvis​ 713.204.1855​ [email protected]​ ​ Christopher De Los Santos​ I Fly the Angler's Edge​ 713.993.9981​ [email protected]​ ​


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll be there. I've only known Chris since last Fall, but he has helped me a lot. He's truly one of the good guys.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Is there any way we can donate to the cause without going to the festival at Blanco's? My wife is due with our first kid on March 27, so I seriously doubt I'll be up for going to Blanco's.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Clouser, we are looking into a couple of different ways for people to donate and bid on items with out being at the benefit. As the details are completed, we will be letting everyone know what we come up with. If you would like to make a donation before, please contact Andy Packmore, Dave Hayward or Chris de los Santos at the numbers or e-mails listed above. Thanks for your interest. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

hey Chris what about another box like we did for Silo?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've been thinking about that. I'm game, if you are. Say a dozen apiece with 4 or 5 tyers? I know several that would be in for sure.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Chris i can commit to the box, but i am unsure if i will be able to get a dozen done in time. but put me down for the box and i will get as many flies done to go inside!


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*chris*

Hey Chris, I plan on donating one of my framed flys for the auction, I am good with the box idea also let me know and I will gladly donate.......


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Will do, John. THanks, Chris


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

John, 

The theme for my flies is "Fly Fishers of the Caribbean", a mixture of flies that have been know to lure in Bonefish, Permit, Tarpon, 'cuda and other denizens that prowl the flats along with the long legged shapes that prowl the beaches...the ones that WON'T burn up your cache of rum!

Chris


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Chris I have about 8 flies tied up and I am still trying to find something different wood wise for the box.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

So far, I've got about a half dozen knocked out, but I'm going to keep tying until the event. 

If you have a hard time finding some wood, let me know. I'll see what I might be able to scrape up.


----------



## Flypack (Oct 16, 2007)

*Chris Update Wed.*

Great new for those of you following Chris's situation. He is actually scheduled to be released later today from the hospital and will be heading home to sleep in his own bed. I talked with Chris earlier today and he sounded great and was feeling pretty good. He wanted to thank you all for your thoughts and prayers over the last few weeks.

Keep those prayers coming because he's not out of the woods yet. They still don't know have the pathology back on the tumor and don't know that they were successful in getting all of the tumor. We should know by the end of the week and will let everyone know when we get time. Thanks again to everyone.

Good Fishing,

Andy Packmore


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

ok guys need some help here! I have been looking around for a nice flat chunk of wood for a fly box that I am going to build to hold the flies for this auction we are doing. The last box that was done turned out really nice and just added to all the flies inside of it. If any one here has something they can spare it would be a great help to me. I am going to go tomorrow or saturday to the wood place in Texas City to see what they have. Here are some pictures of the last box we did for another auction:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

How think of wood are you looking for? I have a ton of 5/4 walnut we can dig through. Also have some 8/4 mesquite that cost a fortune but a box doesn't take too much. How many boxes and what are the dimensions?

later, biggreen


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*box material*

I will gladly donate the wood for the box. I have some clear heart mahogany or I will pay for something more exotic at Hardwoods of Houston. PM me for more info

wain perkins


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

last box was 11x7x2 and i think it was just about right. you can keep the flies in it, turn it into a night stand box or even has made a cigar box just like it.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

How many boxes?

later, biggreen


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

just makin 1 box and we are gonna put all the flies in it.



Chris how many tyers do we have?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

So far, it's just you, John and I, but I'll hit a couple more that will be good for a dozen. The way this weather looks for the weekend, I should get a mess of them tied up. 

On this box, see if you can make the lid deeper so we can put a piece of foam / flies in the top. When you get the dimensions, let me know and I'll get the foam cut for it. Also, if you have problems with the wood, let me know how much you need and I'll see if I might be able to help out. 

Chris


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I can build it if you guys want, got plenty of time. Let me know.

later, biggreen


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

BG if you want that would be freakin great! give me more time to tie flies to fill it up. Thanks Jeremy


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll start it tomorrow.

later, biggreen



maybe i can earn a inshore fly trip w/ one of you guys. Pay my way of course.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The sides and bottom are walnut, not sure what I'm going to put on the top yet. When do you guys want this thing done?

later, biggreen


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

The benefit is March 30th. I know that i have been tying and probably will be until then.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Cool. I didn't know if it needed to be done way early to get pictures of for auction or something. 

later, biggreen


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

ok a few pics of what I have tied up so far for the benefit auction box of flies. about thirty flies on #2, 4, 6, and 8 hooks.







































250137.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

for some reason this one did not come out above.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

It was late last night when I quit, But I think I'm up to 14 flies. I'll post a pic tonight. I guess we need to look at getting the flies together with the box and get it ready for bid.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going to try to get the box finished up sunday. The sides and bottom are done. I need to put a top on it and cut it in half. Finish it and add the hinges.

later, biggreen


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's a shot of my *Fly Fishers of the Caribbean* ties. 18 for now. 6 - Charlies / Gotchas, 2 - Merkins, 4 spawning shrimp, 2 Black Deaths, 2 Green Weenies and 2 Whistlers. I hope to get a few more.

Tight loops, AC


----------

